# filter fabric



## jojo (Jan 11, 2006)

I've been looking for filter fabric for a septic system,,,where is the best place to get it,,,price is a big motivator,,,lol


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Jojo, Are there any company's by you that sell septic tanks, or you can even try United rentals.


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

jojo,
Joe's right. Every lumber yard around here has it.
Rino might know a distributor near you. Are you near NJ? A. H. Harris is a big North East supplier. Try, ahharris.com. Or try ads-pipe.com or geotextile.com. They might have dealer locators and product information.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

We get our fabric from http://www.centralclayproducts.com/

They deal with sewer, water and road building materials. 

Do you have a EPSCO near you ?? They would be good to check out too.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Hey JOJO, Have you checked with Northeastern supply?

They have a location in East Petersburg, PA. I think this is in Lancaster county.

I use them sometimes for pipe and they are pretty competitive.
(well I get it from a branch down here)  I do not know if they carry fabric or not.

Look them up http://www.northeastern.com

For comparison I pay like $40 or $50 for a 3' by 300' roll for a non woven light weight filter cloth.


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

jojo,

What do your septic systems consist of?


----------



## jojo (Jan 11, 2006)

thanks guys,,east petersburg is right up the road from me,,,I'll give them a try..
NICK,,my septic system consists of a dual compartment tank and a leech field,,the leech field is two feet of stone with the pipe in the middle ,sandwitched between the stone at the 1 foot mark),in a closed loop configuration and 1 foot of soil on top


----------

